# Best arrow set up for Field



## blademan (May 8, 2005)

Victory Armour Piercing 400 with 100 gr points, flies great for me. V3's with points would cost you about $150


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

pin nocks and pins are highly recommended for the VAPs


----------



## Hoosier Hunting (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks guys, what kind of spine and grains per inch? 

Keep the ideas coming.......


----------



## Kale (Jul 29, 2007)

Harvest Time Arrows, 
Easton Light Speeds
Acc's

All would work great!

Really liek the ACC's


----------



## blademan (May 8, 2005)

According to Victory's arrow chart you would probably need the 350 spine so 7.1 GPI, and as Rock Monkey suggested pins and pin nocks would be advised. V3 are .003 straightness also available in V1 that are .001 straightness.


----------



## Hoosier Hunting (Mar 23, 2009)

With 100 grain points?


----------



## Monster X (Oct 19, 2010)

I love my Victory 400s. They are pounding.


----------



## blademan (May 8, 2005)

I don't have an archery program so maybe someone else can chime in but I would think 120 gr would give you a little better FOC with 350 spine shafts.


----------



## Monster X (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm using 120gr. In my 400s at 62lb


----------



## Hoosier Hunting (Mar 23, 2009)

I've been researching the vap's, did they replace the nano's, it seems guys use them for hunting and 3d as well. Some also say they are very brittle. So, are they more of a target (outdoor) arrow?


----------



## Hoosier Hunting (Mar 23, 2009)

.....and wouldn't the 400s be too little spine, especially with 400's?


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

the VAP's are the same arrow as the NANO FORCE's. just a new name. too much confusion with the other NANO named arrows.

it's a solid wall carbon arrow, so it's plenty strong for hunting. me personally, i like a little more weight like around 380g finished or so for a hunting arrow.

for the target world, they work awesome. i was impressed when i saw others shoot them and try to beat them up. the only casualties were nocks and pins.

preferred spine is determined by the arrow's length and bow's draw weight.


----------



## Hoosier Hunting (Mar 23, 2009)

Cool, thanks for all the info, is Lancaster the best place to get them?


----------



## 1denogean (Jan 9, 2009)

i got my hunting VAPS 28 inches long with the 45 grain insert and 125gr tip. total wieght 407grs! talk about groups this things are so awsome! front of center is sweet too!

and my target arrow is 320 grs and fly like beautys best arrows out right now only way i would stop shooting is if they didnt make them.


----------



## bowhunter_va_28 (Apr 28, 2003)

it looks like 359-380 is the optimal spine for your measurements/bow setup, according to OT2. Of the Victory arrows, the 350 appears to be your best bet, with 100 gr tip 11.56%FOC, 290.88 FPS, arrow weighing in around 350gr

tips up to 150gr keep you in the green with the Victory arrows, though I'm not sure what sizes they sell. for comparison, a 150gr tip would give you 16.16%FOC, 280.61FPS, and arrow weighing in around 399.3, still optimal spine.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

you can go the LAS route. i buy things from them often but i also support my local proshop.

i know my local shop is about the same price as LAS but he doesnt have the same access to some products i have like my serving jigs like LAS does. for the items i cant locate in the kinsey's catalog, i go to LAS.


----------



## blademan (May 8, 2005)

I don't think they are brittle at all. My son shot them last year for field, outdoor, and 3-d and broke 1 arrow which is a lot less than the year before. The last field round I shot I went through a few pin nocks but that is all. And yes get some extra nocks because they do group that well, you will need a few extras.


----------



## Hoosier Hunting (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks for all the info guys, keep it coming.....


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

GoldTip Pro Hunter 55/75 with 80 grain points (MAYBE 35/55's depending upon shaft length), OR ULPro 500's with 80 grain points would be a great field arrow. They don't have a huge diameter, but are tough and durable, and not overly expensive.
I've not been able to tell the difference in long range grouping between my ULPro 500's and the Pro Hunter 35/55's.

They have the same tolerances in spine and weight as the Easton ACC's...but at a lower price.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

If you are going to order Victory arrows and components, contact wehavearrows.com in Fla.. Forget about Lancaster in this case. And I use them all the time. Nothing against Lancaster for sure. He's Veroshooter on here and is the countries biggest victory dealer unless I'm mistaken. Certainly one of them. And a great guy. His wife is shooting VAPs Open Pro, and I think he just switched to them, too....shooting semi-pro.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

The Victory VAP is a great arrow...Now Harvest Time Archery has a similar arrow in the HT-1 "Vengeance" shaft. I signed on as a dealer last week with Harvest Time Archery and I ordered some of the HT-1's the other day. I've got some buddies wanting to try them and I think I'll shoot them for everything this year...They are small for 3-d "you aint cutting many lines with them, lol" but I plan on hunting with them this year and will probably shoot 3-d & a little Field with them this year.


----------



## SEC (Jul 13, 2007)

blademan said:


> Victory Armour Piercing 400 with 100 gr points, flies great for me. V3's with points would cost you about $150


Agreed...great set-up


----------



## Elkforbrains (Oct 4, 2007)

Here's what Archers Advantage came up with.

ACC 3-49 (30" 57lbs 100gr point) showed as slightly weak with a 9.9 FOC ACC's seem to run a bit stiffer than they are rated so this should be right on. I shoot ACC 3-28's. According to AA they are too weak. The plan was to cut them down but they fly awsome like they are. I love em!

Victory VAP's: 400's were just slightly weak with a FOC of 12.9 340's were marginaly stiff with a FOC of 12 (400's were closest to optinal and you could always turn the bow down a pound or two or shorten the arrow a bit if possible.

checked GT 3555 as well since it was mentioned...way too weak. Did not spine until I lowered poundage to 42 lbs. I shot GT forever...still do for hunting, but the weight consistency is not there compared to the ACC's. My GT XT's varied 6 gr as compared to 1 gr per dozen for the ACC. Not bashing GT's...I shot some pretty good scores with them and my DXT.

Good luck


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Elkforbrains said:


> Here's what Archers Advantage came up with.
> 
> ACC 3-49 (30" 57lbs 100gr point) showed as slightly weak with a 9.9 FOC ACC's seem to run a bit stiffer than they are rated so this should be right on. I shoot ACC 3-28's. According to AA they are too weak. The plan was to cut them down but they fly awsome like they are. I love em!
> 
> ...


I have been told if you use wraps, it allows you shoot the next weakest spine shaft while giving you a little more speed.


----------



## SteveID (May 6, 2008)

field14 said:


> GoldTip Pro Hunter 55/75 with 80 grain points (MAYBE 35/55's depending upon shaft length), OR ULPro 500's with 80 grain points would be a great field arrow. They don't have a huge diameter, but are tough and durable, and not overly expensive.
> I've not been able to tell the difference in long range grouping between my ULPro 500's and the Pro Hunter 35/55's.
> 
> They have the same tolerances in spine and weight as the Easton ACC's...but at a lower price.
> ...


Those would just be too weak for him Tom, but I agree they are a great arrow.

Hoosier, I'm shooting a Vantage Elite with GTX cam at 56 lbs, 31.5" draw. So pretty much the same specs as you. I've been shooting Gold Tip Ultralight Pro 400's with 100 grain points. They come in slightly weak, but they shoot like crazy. It would be a good arrow for you.

I shot the VAP 350 with 120 grain points last year. They are a good shooting arrow, but the consistency isn't where I wanted it especially from dozen to dozen.


----------



## SteveID (May 6, 2008)

Elkforbrains said:


> Here's what Archers Advantage came up with.
> 
> ACC 3-49 (30" 57lbs 100gr point) showed as slightly weak with a 9.9 FOC ACC's seem to run a bit stiffer than they are rated so this should be right on. I shoot ACC 3-28's. According to AA they are too weak. The plan was to cut them down but they fly awsome like they are. I love em!
> 
> ...


That's interesting. My Ultralight Pros and my Pro 22's all weigh the same across the board. I've got 2 dozen Ultralight Pros and 3 dozen Pro 22's and I got them all with the same weight code, every shaft finished at the same weight after cutting.


----------



## SteveID (May 6, 2008)

mag41vance said:


> I have been told if you use wraps, it allows you shoot the next weakest spine shaft while giving you a little more speed.


A wrap only weighs about 1 grain per inch. So even an 8" wrap only adds 8 grains to the tail of the arrow, that isn't enough weight to stiffen the arrow a noticeable amount.


----------



## Elkforbrains (Oct 4, 2007)

I guess you get what you pay for. Mine were XT's. To be fair, I should remove the cheap points and weigh just the shafts.
I do like that the Easton arrows are made in America.


----------



## SteveID (May 6, 2008)

Elkforbrains said:


> I guess you get what you pay for. Mine were XT's. To be fair, I should remove the cheap points and weigh just the shafts.
> I do like that the Easton arrows are made in America.


That's probably what caused it. XT's still have excellent weight tolerance and usually come in straighter than advertised. I bought my old girlfriend some 75 grain screw in points from Cabelas and they were anywhere from 71-78 grains. I don't use screw ins for anything anymore but if I were I would only use Suander's Combo points.


----------



## Hoosier Hunting (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks for the input guys.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

SteveID said:


> A wrap only weighs about 1 grain per inch. So even an 8" wrap only adds 8 grains to the tail of the arrow, that isn't enough weight to stiffen the arrow a noticeable amount.


True, but if it could break in to the threshold of being able to use the lesser spine then that would be an option. The only way to know is see how they tune. That's like saying fewer strands in a string won't help attain a little more speed. We're not talking about lbs of weight, we're talking grains. Little can be much when putting together an arrow. That's why we have micro adjustments on just about everything that has to do with tuning you bow. Like I said, *I have been told* of the stiffening aspects of adding wraps. I don't use wraps except when I'm cold, so I wouldn't swear to it.


----------



## super* (Jan 26, 2008)

stick with the acc they one of the best field arrows out there besides the x10


----------



## rossing6 (Jun 7, 2008)

I like wraps, but I wouldn't recommend trying to fix one problem by adding something like column loading to try to stiffen the shaft, shortening it a smidgen to the correct spine is the proper way to fix it. Add wraps for looks if you like. I shot ACC's a lot very easily tunable, also goldtips and easton axis shafts, now I use victory vaps mostly and X10protours for serious windy tournaments, but the victories are great in the V1, nothing brittle about them, very very durable especially for a small diameter shaft, and for the money a super buy. I shot nationals with them before they were popular and they did perfect. I test things as well, and shot two completely through hard 2 x 4 boards from 10 feet, and neither shaft was damaged, and believe me I checked them well, I still have them in my bag, though I would normally chuck the arrow that I knew took a hard hit on an animal big bone or the board test. These arrows are super. Gold tip also has just started delivering a smaller diameter shaft called the kinetics, in several straightness specs as usual, they are the same size as Easton Axis, and I have shot through a set of the .003 as you can't get .001's here yet (BOO gold tip guys BOO...ha ha) and though I think the stock nocks are garbage in design, you can put pins and pin nocks and have good arrows there with the smaller diameter, but not as small as the Vap's or similar. But the larger shafts score better on every shot you make, whereas the smaller diameter only help in wind, WHEN there is wind...take your pick...Cheers, Ryan


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

super* said:


> stick with the acc they one of the best field arrows out there besides the x10


Having shot both. I would take a Nano over both of those shafts, and I hunt with ACCs. I would even go with the Medallion over the ACC. The Nano is every bit as good as an X10 and they are tougher and will not bend. Had a buddy bend 2 or 3 X10s this past weekend. I'm still shooting the same XRs I bought in Jan/Feb of 2009.


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

Many still shoot those 3-49 ACC's here in Maryland for Field. I know a couple that have gone back to the ACC's after trying Skinny X10's and other skinny shafts.


----------

